# She's here! Puppy update



## MichelleS (Oct 31, 2016)

We FINALLY picked up our new puppy. We named her Sundae. She's a chocolate girl. Her eyes just changed from a blue green to green in the last 2 weeks. We are hoping they stay green. She weighs 2.9 lbs at 10 weeks old. So surprised by how tiny she is! I am guessing she won't be a very big girl. She is spunky and sweet. She likes to cuddle 😊. We met my husband's family half way between their house in Ohio and ours in Va. My sister in law is good friends with the breeder. We were in a hotel for a night then drove home. Lots of changes for a little girl but she is doing great. She's eating and started going potty outside yesterday. We have a potty pad inside just in case. No accidents so far. She loves to play and take lots of naps. She barely makes any noise. She did one single bark at the hotel when she saw herself in a mirror. Is it common for them not to bark at this age?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations! She is precious!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

She is sooo cute. What a sweetheart you got! 

Re your question re barking, I think Cassie didn't bark for weeks and weeks after we got her! One day, she did for some reason and I remember telling everyone, "she barked today". Havanese generally are not heavy barkers (i had two shelties many years ago and they herd their sheep by barking so I know too well breeds that bark a lot). Now Cassie does alarm barking (" someone is at our front door"), but doesn't bark at birds, squirrels, passing cars etc the way my shelties did.


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

Congratulations! She is beautiful! We got Jade at 14 weeks and she didn't bark for 2 weeks. She barks now, but not much.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Sundae is a cutie! Don't forget to take lots of photos and post more; we love puppy pics! 
Emmie didn't really bark for the first 5 months and then she found her voice, which she sometimes uses when she's playing with other dogs.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Cute as can be! I love the name, Sundae!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MichelleS said:


> We FINALLY picked up our new puppy. We named her Sundae. She's a chocolate girl. Her eyes just changed from a blue green to green in the last 2 weeks. We are hoping they stay green. She weighs 2.9 lbs at 10 weeks old. So surprised by how tiny she is! I am guessing she won't be a very big girl. She is spunky and sweet. She likes to cuddle &#128522;. We met my husband's family half way between their house in Ohio and ours in Va. My sister in law is good friends with the breeder. We were in a hotel for a night then drove home. Lots of changes for a little girl but she is doing great. She's eating and started going potty outside yesterday. We have a potty pad inside just in case. No accidents so far. She loves to play and take lots of naps. She barely makes any noise. She did one single bark at the hotel when she saw herself in a mirror. Is it common for them not to bark at this age?


Adorable! Yes, it's more common than not that they don't bark much when they are very little, then find their voices when they are a bit older!


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

How adorable! Glad she is adjusting so well.


----------



## MichelleS (Oct 31, 2016)

Cassandra said:


> She is sooo cute. What a sweetheart you got!
> 
> Re your question re barking, I think Cassie didn't bark for weeks and weeks after we got her! One day, she did for some reason and I remember telling everyone, "she barked today". Havanese generally are not heavy barkers (i had two shelties many years ago and they herd their sheep by barking so I know too well breeds that bark a lot). Now Cassie does alarm barking (" someone is at our front door"), but doesn't bark at birds, squirrels, passing cars etc the way my shelties did.


We had a sheltie (Chelcy) for 11 years. She kept all the birds and squirrels in line at our house. She had congestive heart failure and we lost her last year. We were so shocked the one time Sundae barked. She will whine for just a minute when she goes into her crate at night and growls some when playing but that's it.


----------



## IrmaLaDouce (Nov 7, 2016)

So exciting! Welcome, Sundae! I just got my puppy today, too!! He's also a 10 week chocolate (and white) with blue eyes


----------



## LittlePapi (Oct 27, 2016)

Congratulations! There is nothing quite like the excitement of bringing a new baby home. Enjoy!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats on bringing little Sundae home. You chose the right name for that cutie pie.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Yay! So happy for you...enjoy every second and post lots of pictures please!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Take lots of pictures!! Sundae is beautiful, and I love the name! 

My puppy barked from the day I got her I think, but it was because she was following the example of the other 2 dogs. If the doorbell rang, and my Pomeranian barked, then Mayzie was going to bark too!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

What a sweetie! My Bodie is almost 6 months old and still has his beautiful green eyes. Enjoy your precious baby!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sundae is just precious! Hope we get to see more pictures of you furbaby! 😊


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I always had shelties too, and actually have had 4 in my lifetime. I know that breed very well and quite frankly I am a big fan of Shelties. Havanese is new to me and quite different, but equally wonderful.


----------



## MichelleS (Oct 31, 2016)

First bath :smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my! The "poor puppy look" if I ever saw it!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Oh my! The "poor puppy look" if I ever saw it!


It ALWAYS works four mi wen I wanna cookie from Momi! Work it Sundae, Work it! > I wil teach yu all de good tricks fore mor cookies! :wink2:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG - can Sundae be any cuter?! Keep those pictures coming! I'm so excited you're on this adventure; Havanese pups are the best!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That is one darling puppy! 😊


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sundae is adorable! Look forward to hearing all your puppy adventures.:smile2:


----------



## The Bag Lady (Dec 17, 2016)

She looks gorgeous! !! Congratulations.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She is gorgeous


----------

